# "motorists saying nice things" thread



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

The thread about the truck driver pulling up and complimenting the cyclist on his taillights inspired this. Who's got stories of motorists in traffic saying nice things? I can start with this one.

On my commute, there's one stretch of 2-lane road that's much too narrow for a safe pass, so I always take the lane. When I get to a stop sign I generally pull over and allow any traffic to pass, but it's not uncommon to get an angry comment from a driver who was "stuck" behind me (at 5mph below the speed limit, for about a third of a mile). One night a couple of weeks ago a string of cars grew back there, and I thought I heard at least one honk (also not uncommon). When I pulled over at the stop sign the lead car pulled alongside, and the window began to go down. I prepared for the tirade, rehearsing my polite speech about the road being too narrow for passing. To my surprise, the guy in the passenger seat leaned out and exclaimed, "You were going 25 miles an hour! That's pretty good!"

(I was only going about 22, but I thanked him).


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I never get nice comments, but any time someone acts with the slightest bit of common sense or courtesy, I try to remember to wave to them. I figure positive reinforcement is a good thing.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I've trained myself to ignore all comments to motorists without even a reaction, so if any have said nice things to me, I don't recall. But I do recall a motorcycle cop with a radar gun telling me I was going 41mph as I went by him at the bottom of a hill. The speed limit was 35mph. I could tell he wasn't interested in me, so I didn't even slow down.


----------



## wiggles (Feb 12, 2008)

i've had a few complements as well some of the more memorable ones are 
a) "wow that is a BRIGHT TAIL LIGHT i could see you 5blocks away"
b) coming down a hill i hit 33mph and i like the poster two spots above said you hit 35mph thats bad ass!!! just thought you should know 
c) my favorite story as of yet was when i got a flat tire on my mountain bike and was returning home at night (like 11ish) i stopped at an intersection to put some air in the tire well the tube was shredded so i just started riding it and much to my surprise the cop kiddy corner from me flipped a U came up and told me to follow him to the police station where HE gave me a new tube --- THAT was and still as of this day the coolest thing i've had someone in car do for me 

cheers 

joe


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> I never get nice comments, but any time someone acts with the slightest bit of common sense or courtesy, I try to remember to wave to them. I figure positive reinforcement is a good thing.


Me too...

As for your by-line - the year "muffin top" made the new word lists I think it lost out to "whale tail" as the best... or maybe it was the other way round...


----------



## Pbrink (Jul 9, 2008)

I had one guy ask if I had any Grey Poupon...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Andrea138 said:


> I never get nice comments


+ 1. never heard anything nice or positive (they're too busy texting). I <3 L.A.


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

My favorite is "I almost hit you but you have a nice ass so I didn't." 

That made my day. Would have been even better if it had been a chick who said it.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Here are some of the positive remarks I have heard from drivers:
-- Guy in an Toyota SUV pulled up beside me at a red light and rolled down his window. I was expecting a tirade, but instead he asked me how far I commuted. Then said: "I wish I could do that."
-- Young chick leaned out her window and yelled: "Let's make love!" (My personal favorite.)
-- Various people have yelled "Go Lance!" over the years.
-- A car pulled beside me on a downhill and the driver yelled out: "30 miles per hour!" I guess he didn't realize I had that info on my bike computer.
-- Trucker complimented me on my bright tail light (PB Superflash).


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*lights*

I get comments about my Dinotte tail light almost every day now. "Wow, that's the brightest thing I've very seen! I could see you from a mile away. I thought you were a cop!"

Have had some on how fast I was going, typically in 5 o'clock traffic where I can pass tons of cars on the right in the bike lane and generally stay ahead of motor vehicle traffic.


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've had a few over the years: 

A couple of "go Lance" shouts--ususally from young kids 
Two girls in a covertible hooting at my ass as I pumped away on a climb. 
A couple of guys VERY impressed that I was doing 28 mph on a flat city street. (I was going about 23, but what the heck) 
Fairly often I get a friendly wave when I pull over to let cars pass on a narrow road...which I do when I can....
Lots of people, and I mean almost every day, waving me through an intersection ahead of them. THis is new is the last couple of years and I ain't complaining.


----------



## mrrun2fast (Apr 14, 2003)

Once in a while when I'm climbing a hill, I get the honk and the thumbs up from a driver. It's always a great surprise!


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't know if this counts but someone yelled out to at a stop light on my way to work, " Hey man those shorts really show off your package" But it was just one of my perverted co-workers giving me a hard time.


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

Right before my senior year in high school I had a girl give me her number out the window of her car. I remembered it and saved on my cell a few miles down the road where it was safer. First day of class rolls around, and she sits next to me in biology.


----------



## mrrun2fast (Apr 14, 2003)

nrs-air said:


> Right before my senior year in high school I had a girl give me her number out the window of her car. I remembered it and saved on my cell a few miles down the road where it was safer. First day of class rolls around, and she sits next to me in biology.


so... there's more to the story? That sounds like fate.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Riding home, my buddy and I were shocked when a driver turned around at the top of a hill, let us pass, pulled up next to us and told us how concerned he was. He could not see us riding into the setting sun and offered to ride behind us until we turned off. 
Nice guy.


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

"Nice legs" yelled from a car full of girls once.
"NIce Butt" yelled from a car full of lads twice.


----------



## randi_526 (Jun 12, 2008)

Before I learned better and started carrying a spare tube, I was trying to patch a flat in a gas station parking lot in downtown chicago. This guy gets out of the drivers seat of a hummer limo, and asks what was wrong. Around the same time, I realized that all my glue was dried up. I tell him I was trying to fix a flat, but would have to put my bike on the train (meaning walk it about 12 blocks at night). He asks where I live, and then goes over to a cab driver at a pump, asking how much to get to my neighborhood. 

I thank the limo driver for trying to help, but explain that I didn't have money for a cab, and would be fine on the train. The guy pulls a $20 out of his wallet, gives it to the driver, and tells him to make sure I got home ok. I have no idea who the limo driver was, and he didn't ask anything about me.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, I've been riding a whole bunch of years so I've had a few. As someone mentioned above, I've had the "How far do you ride to work - I wish I could do that" comment. I asked him where he worked and it turns out he'd have about a 55 mi. one way commute.

A car full of teen aged girls yelled, "Nice ass" They didn't realize then I'm a teacher at their high school. I've been whistled at by both sexes, had numerous thumbs up signs. Last winter a guy pulled out right in front of me in the dark, despite the fact that I have an excellent light and am loaded with reflective materials. I caught up to him at a stop sign. He waited for me to pull up next to him and apologized profusely for cutting me off. He didn't realize how fast I was going.


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

I have gotten the nice job, atta boy while climbing a few times. The best compliment was on a long stay in California. I was riding with a few friends, we had climbed Old la Honda road in the San Carlos area and were descending the west side toward Half Moon Bay. I was on my Mountain bike with wide slicks screaming down the hill and closed right in on a small SUV. They immediately pulled over and waved me by. They then tried to follow and couldn't hang on. Got a "dude you were flying" at the bottom as I waited for the gang.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

randi_526 said:


> Before I learned better and started carrying a spare tube, I was trying to patch a flat in a gas station parking lot in downtown chicago. This guy gets out of the drivers seat of a hummer limo, and asks what was wrong. Around the same time, I realized that all my glue was dried up. I tell him I was trying to fix a flat, but would have to put my bike on the train (meaning walk it about 12 blocks at night). He asks where I live, and then goes over to a cab driver at a pump, asking how much to get to my neighborhood.
> 
> I thank the limo driver for trying to help, but explain that I didn't have money for a cab, and would be fine on the train. The guy pulls a $20 out of his wallet, gives it to the driver, and tells him to make sure I got home ok. I have no idea who the limo driver was, and he didn't ask anything about me.


There is hope for us yet.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Recently I came up from behind on a woman in a car as we were leaving a park. She for some reason seemed very confused about the exit and was just meandering all over the road. I couldn't figure out what she was going to do, and feeling vulnerable and wanting to get by I gave a rather loud "hey!" as she continued to cut me off. She stopped, got out of the car (I'm thinking, oh great, she's going to shoot me) and proceeded to..... apologize. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I live and ride in a rural area, but coming home I have to pass through a "wide spot" in the highway where there are a number of business along a frontage road. So one day I am riding along, I stop at the stop signs there because of the amount of traffic, and signal my intensions if I am turning. Once off the busy part and on the back road to my house there is still this old beater pickup with me. I slow down at my turn and it pulls up along side. Driving is an old Hispanic local farmer and his son. He hollars out "Thank you for your bicycle safety. Have a good day."


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Same as most cyclist's who've been into it for a while....
Convertible full of college age-ish hotties... "Nice butt, I'd let you ride me"
But that was years ago, in a galaxy far, far away...back when I had an "A" game.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I get the occasional friendly wave, but can count the positive remarks on one finger...nice-looking middle-aged woman in a Volvo slowly pulled next to me as I was grinding up a steep residential hill, rolled her window down and said, 'You sure are in good shape.'

since I was expecting 'get on the sidewalk' or similar, her comment was a complete shock, I tried to think of something witty, but came up blank...

doh.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

*Something like this Oxtox?*



Oxtox said:


> 'You sure are in good shape.'


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Best thing said to me by a motorist:
"Do you know where St Michaels Church is?"
Not only was it the best thing any motorist ever said to me, it was also the worst. The ONLY thing- I guess I just don`t merit much attention.


----------



## woodway (Nov 28, 2008)

I've only ever had one comment...from a young man who I guess was making a statement of his perception of my sexual orientation. Still shaking my head over that one


----------



## eobf (Jun 17, 2008)

I live in a town that has a lot of bike riders and my commute takes me by a gathering spot for the most popular mountain biking area in the county so I get quite a few friendly waves. I also get a lot of middle fingers though, so now I tend not to look at what I am getting and just assume its something good.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I also get almost no verbal comments of any kind, ever. The only two I can remember were positive. One was last year, around this time, I was on the MUT with Christmas lights on my bike, when a couple of high school girls made a comment about my lights being cool. The other comment was when I got to my office one morning, and a woman who works in my office (but I don't know her) saw me in the elevator and said "You must be the guy I just saw riding a bike down the road. You have a lot of good lights and are very reflective."

That's about it. I also almost never get honked at or buzzed too closely, which surprises me, since I'm in the suburbs. Although it does happen on rare occasion.


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

mrrun2fast said:


> so... there's more to the story? That sounds like fate.


Nah. I was too chickensh*t to even tell her about it until we had to exchange numbers for a project we were working on and her number was already in my phone. We had a good laugh over that. I was trying to get with her friend at the time, so nothing came of it, but we still say hey around campus.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

The nicest thing I heard was after I left solo for a ride nobody showed up for because of rain. I had just finished a major climb 10 miles out in the rain at 40 degrees when I flatted and he said, "do you want a ride?" 

I had a great 15 minute conversation as he drove me back to my car with my bike in the back of his truck.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

A colleague of mine told me the other day that I was her idol for riding my bike to work every day, especially when it's so cold out. 

This is Texas. I think it was in the low 40s that day.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Cyclists here have a bad reputation when it comes to obeying traffic signals and usually I'm among that group. But once I wasn't in a hurry to get home so I actually stopped and did a track stand (not a big deal for me balance wise) while waiting for the light to change. Once changed to green a car a couple back from me pulls up along side with the window down and the brunette at the wheel says "nice track stand back there" as she gives me the thumb's up and drives away.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

So... you chased her down at the next light... and...._ (sorry, isn't that the way the story typically plays out?)_


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> So... you chased her down at the next light... and...._ (sorry, isn't that the way the story typically plays out?)_



I should have said... "...as I was going home to my *WIFE*..."


----------



## teded (Oct 4, 2005)

First commute with clipless pedals, I managed to fall into a flower bed at an intersection - Artie Johnson-like. A nice young man rolled his window down and said he was sorry if he was the reason I fell.


----------

